# Poor frogs eye popped out



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I was in a vertical tank earlier today doing maintenance, and my female Ranitomeya fantastica Caynaraci started popping around the tank like a pinball machine. I closed the door quickly and about a third of her head got squished in the door. It popped out her eye, so I cut the remaining nerves with a clean exacto. It was terrible. I've never hurt one of my frogs before. I've had a couple hop out, and I scoop them up and put them back. There hasn't been any issue other than that. I am watching her, and she is acting ok. She is usually a fire cracker exploring every minute of daylight, but she is just staying in one small area. Anyone have something similar happen? I'm feeling like a terrible pet owner.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

She also has a line down the middle of her head from the glass door.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah... I will be amazed if this frog survives more than a day or two.


----------



## Graugaard (Feb 14, 2017)

Dammit, that is why I prefer to have my lid in the top of the tank, but please update us how it goes.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Graugaard said:


> Dammit, that is why I prefer to have my lid in the top of the tank, but please update us how it goes.


It's a thumbnail. They live in trees.  They climb to safety. Having a lid on top, instead of the front, presents the same dangers. 
Instead, get your second hand off of the door. Don't be ready to slam it shut. In addition to the horror story that happened here, when you slam glass, it breaks.
You should *never* be ready to slam a lid shut. Instead, you have 2 hands ready to do your job. This keeps your second hand ready to keep frogs away from the door, and ready to guide your frog back into the viv.

An escaped frog creates 2 things; a panicked frog, and a panicked human. Using any hard item to capture an escaped frog is a mistake.
If a frog escapes:
1) STAND FIRM. Shuffle your feet, or take a surprised step back, and that could be a very flat frog.
2) Close the door to the viv! In a controlled manner, close the viv.
3) Put down anything in your hands and capture your frog. The time for the "frog tube" is past. Frog tubes work because the frog is not panicked. He never sees it coming. You are dealing with a panicked frog. Bare hands is the only way I'll try to capture an escaped frog.
4) Mist any dirt off of him/her before returning to the viv. Make very sure there is no hair stuck to him. I recall one DB story where a frog's leg was nearly amputated by a human hair caught around his leg.

Having a second pair of eyes to stand back and watch for potential escapees, is a very valuable tool. A second pair of eyes would have removed human panic from the problem. If the op were not panicked, I'll bet that door would never have slammed shut. If the op did NOT have his hand on the door, and was not panicked, the second hand would likely have quickly moved in to block the frog before it ever reached the door.


----------



## jhbenham9 (Dec 23, 2016)

This really sucks, but thank you for sharing. I have a vivarium created but am looking for frogs currently throughout the sub. Although it sucks to happen, I am glad you posted it because it adds another dimension to my learning.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

jhbenham9 said:


> This really sucks, but thank you for sharing. I have a vivarium created but am looking for frogs currently throughout the sub. Although it sucks to happen, I am glad you posted it because it adds another dimension to my learning.


I looked through multiple posts, and I didn't see anyone have a similar situation so I thought I'd document it. She is actually doing very well. She is acting pretty normal to have something so horrible happen to her. Thanks for all the well wishes! I'll update again soon.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad to hear the frog's doing well.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

So the frog is still alive and doing fine. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Is your frog able to catch food? I know chameleons that use their tongues to catch food need both eyes in order to find the range of the prey item.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes the frog is able to catch food. I was very worried, but the frog is doing great! The eye has healed over, and the frog is very active again. Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------

